# 44G/H Breasts



## Amazlilith (Nov 10, 2002)

I am really concerned. I am waiting on a new little one and we plan to bf. Am I going to have problems because my breasts are so big?







I know it sounds silly but I am afraid that it will be awkward and that I will smother the baby. Not to mention that on top of that I will be using a lact-aid.

Any comments, suggestion would be wonderful!

Thanks,

:bf


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

You'll be fine. I'm an H cup and so far so good!







I did find I had to ignore the advice about not pushing the breast tissue out of the way of baby's nose. You're not supposed to do that because it can cause sore nipples and babies breathe out the sides of their noses. That's why they are born with squished noses. However, especially while side-lying I need to push a little bit away from her nose with both my girls.

I have found that it doesn't really work for me very well to walk around nursing or to nurse in a sling, although I'm sure it could be done if one was really determined. I did like having a receiving blanket or some such rolled up and tucked under my breast while feeding in the early days. It helped free up a hand during a time when you feel like you need three or four! :LOL

HTH and good luck!

P.S. Do you have some good nursing bras? I love Decent Exposures!


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Mine are bigger than that (Think 46J)









What worked for us was football hold, for several weeks. I propped DD up on a pillow to my side and held the breast with the opposite hand & held her head with the other hand.

Now, I can lay her in my lap and hold the breast with my hand (right breast, right hand, etc.). She does pretty well to position her own head.

What really works the best for us, though, is nursing lying down. I have to hold my breast in place most of the time, but it's not bothering either of us.

You'll do just fine!


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

I went from a 40DD before baby to a 40H after baby. I didn't have any trouble nursing because of having big boobies. One important thing is to get fitted for a good nursing bra. Not all stores will carry sizes that big, so call first. I suggest going in and getting fitted in your last month before baby, and buying ONE bra because the fit may be wrong. Then, you go back after baby (or order from Lady Grace bra catalog-they carry up to size K or something like that) and get more of the size you need. I tried 42H and 38I before settling on 40H. Having four bras was a good amount for me. Also, try nursing while lying on your side. It will save your back and let you get some rest.


----------



## Amazlilith (Nov 10, 2002)

for all the encouragement...We are adopting so I am not sure how much I will grow once we start, since I am not going to do any prep work before. Also, thanks for the name of some of the nursing bras, I can barely find regular bras now.


----------

